# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Marrëdhëniet në çift...vrasësit e seksit

## DI_ANA

Nese po e shihni se ju nuk eksitoheni si me pare e po e humbisni interesin per te bere seks,atehere kjo do te thote se ka dicka qe nuk shkon dhe shkaqet mund te jene te ndryshme,qe nga problemet fizike deri te ndryshimi i menyres suaj te jeteses.
Filloni direkt pa u ndiere te eksituar.
Eshte mire qe te ngrohni ambjentin apo te beni nxemjen e pare para se te filloni te ecni me tutje.Keshtu ju mund te filloni te perkedhelni parteneren tuaj,pastaj mund te vazhdoni me nje peshperime te embel ne vesh,ti beni komplimente,mund te vazhdoni me nje puthje te zjarrte,pastaj......
E keni shtruar te gjithe terrenin per te mberritur aty ku deshironi,per te kaluar nje nate te zjarrte pasioni.Keshtu ju do te beni,qe edhe ju,edhe ajo,te kaloni nje nate shume te kendshme nga ato qe te pelqen ti kujtosh e rikujtosh disa here,gje qe mund te beje te deshironi te takoni serisht njeri _tjetrin.

Problemet e perditshme..

Jeni shume te shqetesuar per ate qe ju ndodh gjate dites dhe kjo ju ben te humbisni perqendrimin e duhur ne aktin seksual.Shkaqet e anorgazmise jane disa dhe mund te jene te ndryshem,ne varesi te faktoreve psikologjike dhe te mjedisit,po aq sa edhe te trupit.
Shpesh shkak per anorgazmine behen edhe problemet mjekesore psh ndonje demtim i nervave apo mosfurnizimi i mjaftueshem me gjak i organeve gjenitale,perdorimi i medikamenteve apo drogave,si edhe trajtimet kunder kancerit.
Gjithsesi,dr Ditza Katz nga Qendra Terapeutike e Grave ne Nju Jork beson se shkaqet fizike qe shkaktojne kete anorgazem jane relativisht te rralla.Faktoret me tipike i kane fillimet ne mendjen e nje gruaje,e cila filtron deshirat dhe ragimet seksuale.Shembujt qe dr Katz sjell jane ,mospelqimi i menyres sesi ben seks partneri nga ana e gruas dhe pamundesija e tij per ti shprehur ndjenjat ashtu sic donte ajo.
Shembull tjeter mund te jete humbja e perqendrimit dhe mbajtja e mendjes ne probleme te tjera qe mund te shqetesojne ate gjate dites.Kur keto mendime vijne gjate kohes qe jeni duke bere seks,atehere ato behen pengese per nje grua qe te arrije ne orgazem."Per sa kohe qe ne mendje bluajme te tilla probleme,te jemi te sigurt qe nuk mund te arrijme dot orgazmen",_shprehet ajo.
Nder faktoret e tjere psikollogjike qe frenojne arritjen e orgazmes mund te rradhisim.............

Problemet ne lidhje_
Tensionet e pazgjidhura apo dyshimet mund te reflektohen edhe ne shtrat.Vleresimi i ulet per veten apo imazhi negativ qe keni per trupin tuaj.Keto shqetesime nuk i japin mundesin nje gruaje te qetesohet totalisht gjate kryerjes se aktit seksual dhe si pasoje ajo nuk mund te arrije dot ne orgazem.
Depresionet e ndryshme nervore dhe kurat me medikamente qe ndiqen per korrigjimin e tyre_jane nje shkak tjeter.

Turpi apo ndjenja e fajesise rreth kryerjes se seksit_
Keto jane pasoje e nje mesazhi te transmetuar qe ne femijeri apo fryma qe e trajton seksin si dicka te gabuar apo te turpshme.Te gjitha keto mesazhe mund te kene rrenjosur ne mendjen e nje gruaje se ajo nuk duhet te shijoje kenaqesine e seksit per te qene ne rregull me disa norma te shoqerise dhe qe te trajtohet me pas nga ajo si e denje dhe e ndershme....

Nje eksperience traumatike apo abuzive seksuale_
Per sa kohe qe nje grua eshte e shqetesuar ne faktin se ajo nuk po e arrin dot ate pike kulmore,aq me e veshtire behet per te te arrije ne gjendje te qete dhe te clirohet,te ndihet rehat ne menyre qe te arrije orgazmen.

Efektet...........

Sipas dr Katz ,te jesh e paafte per te arritur orgazmen do te thote,sjellje e nje sere efektesh ne nje sere nivelesh,duke filluar qe nga mosvleresimi i vetes si grua dhe si partnere ne seks,ngjall ndjenjen e te qenit te pâdenje dhe e ndryshme nga grate e tjera "normale".Keto mund te kene nje efekt psikologjik negativ edhe jashte shtratit.
Kur nje grua nuk eshte e afte te arrije orgazmen,nje gje e tille prek edhe partnerin e saj.Partneret e grave anorgazmike,ndihen te paafte,te padashuruar dhe shpesh fajtore qe ata mund te shijojne seksin deri ne fund dhe partnerja jo.Nje grua mund te shmanget nga akti seksual kur e di qe nuk do te kenaqet dhe keshtu do terhiqet nga partneri i saj.
Por paaftesia per te arritur orgazmen nuk ka vetem probleme te pakapercyeshme.Dr Julie Beattie nga "Institute of Psychosexual Medicine"thote...
"Ka nga ata qe mendojne qe te mos arrish orgazem do te thote nje zhgenjim i madh personel dhe fundi i nje lidhjeje.Por ka te tjere qe mendojne,se mund te besh nje jete te bukur seksuale edhe pa arritur ne orgazem.Disa cifte preferojne ta zgjidhin kete ceshtje pa kerkuar ndonje ndihme".
Aftesia per te arritu kulmin mund te arrihet me kalimin e kohes dhe shtimin e eksperiencave.Nje vajze e cila nuk e ka arritur orgazmen ne moshen 20 vjecare nuk do te thoet se nuk mund ta arrije ate me vone.Madje ajo mund ta arrije kete
gjendje pa problem.Perdorimi i drogave apo ilaceve te ndryshme mund te perkeqesoje gjendjen tuaj.Ka disa ilace te cilet ndikojne negativisht ne aftesine per te arritur ne orgazem,si psh antidepresivet Prozac,Paxil,Zoloft,Xanax apo ilacet e tensionit,perdorimi i vazhduar i alkoolit apo drogave si marijuana,kokaina dhe heroina,te cilat jo vetem ulin aftesine seksuale po mund te cojne deri ne vdekjen e deshires per te.

Cfare mund te behet?
Ne fakt te gjesh nje kure per anorgazmen me tere ate lum faktoresh psikologjike e fizike qe e shkaktojne,po behet gjithmone e me e veshtire.Me e lehte eshte te gjesh nje shkak te ri sesa nje kure per te!Kerkimet po rriten gjithnje e me shume,sidomos pas gjetjes se nje ilaci per meshkujt si Viagra.Jane kryer shume studime po rezultatet nuk kane qene te kenaqshme.Perseri si shkak i kesaj eshte natyra komplekse e faktoreve qe e shkaktojne kete anomali te femrat si edhe natyra e ndryshme e shume femrave.Nje ilac i vetem nuk do te ishte zgjidhje per te gjitha femrat,pasi secila prej tyre mund te kerkoje nje trajtim te vecante.
Orgasmatron,ilaci qe sugjeroi dr Meloy,ishte i dobishem vetem per nje ne tre femra!Te dy te tjerat ky ilac nuk pati ndonje efekt pozitiv.

Ilacet nuk bekan pune!!!
Meqenese gjerat qenkane kaq te veshtira,atehere duhet te marrim parasysh te gjitha alternativat....nje nga ato do te ishte edhe psikoterapia seksuale.
Shpesh ajo ka qene efektive per arritjen e orgazmes nga femrat qe e kane te veshtire kete gje.Nje terapist ju vjen ne ndihme qe te identifikoni shkakun dhe ne kete menyre te merrni masa per ta parandaluar.Terapisti mund tju keshilloje te kryeni nje sere ushtrimesh,ti provoni ato bashke me partnerin tuaj dhe tju beje keshtu te rrisni vetemndergjegjesimin.
Ne fillim ata do tju kerkojne qe te ushtroheni vetem,ne menyre qe te kuptoni me mire se cfare po kerkoni dhe cfare doni te arrini,gjithashtu per tju dhene mundesine te eksploroni trupin tuaj me mire.
Me pas,kur kjo faze te konsiderohet mjaftueshmerisht e arritur ,mund te kaloni ne ushtrimet ne cift me partenerin tuaj.Per disa gra me e efektshme mund te jete terapia nepermjet hipnozes.
Kjo pra shpjegon faktin qe gra te ndryshme reagojne ne menyra te ndryshme ndaj nje trajtimi per nje korrigjim....


Cmendoni ju per keta faktore vrases te seksit dhe cili eshte mendimi juaj per luftimin e tyre?

respekte

----------


## Gimi3

Nje gje duhet kuptuar se gjatë martesës, ju nuk fitoni vetëm bashkëshorte, ju fitoni gjithë botën. Nga tani e në botën e ardhshme, bashkëshortja jote do të jetë partneri yt në jetë, bashkëudhëtar dhe shoku më i mirë. Do t’i ndajë me ty çastet, ditët dhe vitet. Do ta ndajë me ty gëzimin dhe dëshpërimin, sukseset dhe dështimet, ëndrrat dhe frikësimet tua. Kur do të jesh i dobët, ajo më së miri do të kujdeset për ty; kur të kesh nevojë për ndihmë, do të bëjë gjithë ç’ka mundet; kur të kesh ndonjë sekret, ajo do ta ruajë më së miri; kur të kesh nevojë për këshillë, ajo do ta jep. Ajo gjithnjë do të jetë me ty. Kur të zgjohesh në mëngjes, gjëja e parë që shohin sytë tua është ajo.

----------


## Gimi3

Gjatë ditës, ajo do të jetë me ty, në qoftë se në një moment nuk është me ty, fizikisht, ajo do të mendojë për ty me gjithë zemër, mendime e shpirt. Kur të shkoni të flini, ajo do të jetë gjëja e fundit që e sheh; madje edhe kur flenë ti, sërish do ta shohësh atë në ëndërr. Shkurtë, ajo do të jetë e gjithë bota për të dhe ti do të jesh e gjithë bota për të.

----------


## Gimi3

Bashkëshortët janë sikur petku për njëri-tjetrin, ngaqë ia sigurojnë njëri-tjetrit mbrojtjen, konforitetin, mbulesën, ndihmën dhe pasurinë. Paramendoni sikur të udhëtonit në Alaskë pa veshje! Bashkëshortët tanë na sigurojnë në të njëjtën mënyrë mbrojtjen dhe konforitetin, mbulesën dhe ndihmën, në udhëtimet tona në këtë botë sikur veshja që do të na nevojitej në udhëtimin tonë në Alaskë. :pa dhembe: 
Relacioni mes bashkëshortëve është gjëja më e shenjtë nga të gjitha relacionet: vlera e dashurisë dhe kujdesit, intimitetit dhe afërsisë, mëshirës dhe mirëkuptimit dhe qetësisë e cila mbushë zemrën e bashkëshortëve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gimi3

Mirëpo zemra e njeriut nuk është qenie e palëvizshme, ajo është mjaft dinamike. Dashuria mund të thahet dhe zbehet. Lidhja bashkëshortore mund të dobësohet nëse për të nuk kemi kujdes. Lumturia në bashkëshortësi nuk vjen vetvetiu. Fati konstant kërkon dhënie dhe sakrificë konstante nga të dy anët. Që pema e dashurisë bashkëshortore të mbijetojë, të mbetet e gjallë dhe ta vazhdojë rritjen, toka duhet të jetë e palodhshme, e mirëmbajtur dhe e kujdesur. Ndaj, ja këtu disa këshilla si ta mirëmbajmë këtë pemë, që vazhdimisht të rritet:




> 1.Në botën tonë, jetojmë një jetë dinamike, të rrethuar me tabela të dendura dhe të stërmbushur me afate. Për bashkëshortët, kjo domethënë, ndoshta më nuk do të gjeni kohë që të kaloni së bashku, të vetmuar dhe larg nga obligimet. Këtë nuk duhet ta lejoni asnjëherë të ndodh! Mundohuni që periodikisht të gjeni kohë, të kryeni ndonjë punë, larg nga bota tjetër.





> 2.Dil rregullisht jashtë me të dhe bëni çfarëdo lloj aktiviteti. Shkoni në bregdet. Vizitoni familjen dhe shokët.





> 3.Gjithmonë të kesh romansë në jetë. Jeta moderne gati e transformoi qenien njerëzore në robot apo high-tech - maqina pa emocione.





> 4.Shfaqja e emocioneve është e nevojshme që ta ruajmë lidhjen bashkëshortore, larg nga dryshku dhe dezintegrimi.





> 5.Asnjëherë mos e nënçmo vlerën për gjëra që duken të vogla, ashtu siç është vënia e ushqimit në gojë të gruas, hapja derën e veturës etj.





> 6.Mundohu që gjithnjë me vepra a me fjalë të jesh i mirë ndaj bashkëshortes. Bisedo me të, buzëqeshu, kërko këshillën e saj, pyete për mendimin e saj, harxho kohë të vyeshme me të .





> 7.Në fund, është rutinë që bashkëshortët të japin besën në dashuri dhe nder, deri sa vdekja të mos i ndajë. Unë mendoj se kjo besë është jo e mirë, por e shkëlqyeshme, mirëpo jo e mjaftueshme! Nuk mjafton vetëm ta dashurosh bashkëshorten. Gjithashtu duhet të duash atë që ajo do. Familjen e saj, dashamirët e saj duhet të jenë edhe dashamirë për ty.





> 8.Gjithashtu, nuk mjafton ta duash deri sa vdekja t’ju ndajë. Dashuria nuk duhet të ndërpritet dhe ne besojmë që, ekziston bota tjetër pas kësaj. Atje ku ata të cilët bëjnë gjëra të drejta në këtë botë, do të bashkohen me bashkëshortet dhe pasardhësit e tyre.


Duaje bashkëshorten tënde dhe atë që ajo do, dhe atë, jo deri në vdekje, por deri sa të bashkoheni përsëri në botën tjetër.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Nje gje duhet kuptuar se gjatë martesës, ju nuk fitoni vetëm bashkëshorte, ju fitoni gjithë botën. Nga tani e në botën e ardhshme, bashkëshortja jote do të jetë partneri yt në jetë, bashkëudhëtar dhe shoku më i mirë. Do ti ndajë me ty çastet, ditët dhe vitet. Do ta ndajë me ty gëzimin dhe dëshpërimin, sukseset dhe dështimet, ëndrrat dhe frikësimet tua. Kur do të jesh i dobët, ajo më së miri do të kujdeset për ty; kur të kesh nevojë për ndihmë, do të bëjë gjithë çka mundet; kur të kesh ndonjë sekret, ajo do ta ruajë më së miri; kur të kesh nevojë për këshillë, ajo do ta jep. Ajo gjithnjë do të jetë me ty. Kur të zgjohesh në mëngjes, gjëja e parë që shohin sytë tua është ajo.



Nje pershkrim shume i bukur dhe i drejte ne te qenit dy ne cift!

respekte

----------


## DESA

Gimi ....shum bukur 

pse mos te jene gjith meshkujt me te njejtat mendime si ty ?

----------


## alnosa

gimi3 ti i zbaton keto thenie qe ke cituar apo po na jep ne lexion !!me vjen per te qeshur me citimin 5 .hapja deren vetures !!
ja hap deren dhe i thu ,ja te nxora mos me caj koken me per te dale APOOO...

DESA ME MENDIME JANE TE GJITHE NJESOJ PO ME VEPRIME ,A VEPROJNE TE GJITHE NE KETE MENYRE SIPAS KETYRE CITATEVE QE JANE THENIE ME VLERE !!!!

----------


## shoku_tanku

Kjo teme me sjell ndermend nje shprehje te vjeter e cila thote,mallkuar qofte ai qe ngaterroi dashurine me seksin".....duam s'duam ne,aktiviteti seksual ne nje marredhenie ne cift kthehet ne nje proces rutine i cili me kalimin e kohes behet gjithnje e me i veshtire...menyra stimulimi ka plot por a do te gjendet ndonjehere 
ndonje stimul qe te arrije te ngope egon tone?!...kete nuk e di!

Pershendetje dhe urime per temen...

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

dakort ju kerkoni qe meshkujt ti bejn kto gjera per nje femer.po gjerat qe duhet te bej nje femer per mashkullin pse nuk i keni shkruar? egoistet e dreqit,mendoni vetem per vete.jazek ju qofte!!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Clauss

> dakort ju kerkoni qe meshkujt ti bejn kto gjera per nje femer.po gjerat qe duhet te bej nje femer per mashkullin pse nuk i keni shkruar? egoistet e dreqit,mendoni vetem per vete.jazek ju qofte!!!


a te lumte goja !!! dhe duart.

----------


## Gimi3

> gimi3 ti i zbaton keto thenie qe ke cituar apo po na jep ne lexion !!me vjen per te qeshur me citimin 5 .hapja deren vetures !!
> ja hap deren dhe i thu ,ja te nxora mos me caj koken me per te dale APOOO...
> 
> DESA ME MENDIME JANE TE GJITHE NJESOJ PO ME VEPRIME ,A VEPROJNE TE GJITHE NE KETE MENYRE SIPAS KETYRE CITATEVE QE JANE THENIE ME VLERE !!!!


Pershendetje ALNoSa

Ne radhe te pare te falenderoj per vleresimin e njeres nga temat e mia te cilat i kam hapur , ne anen tjeter kerkoj falje per vonimin e falenderimit  :buzeqeshje: 
Perkunder kohes se kufizuar e pashe te arsyeshme te pergjigjem ne pyetjen e kerkuar nga ana juaj :



> gimi3 ti i zbaton keto thenie qe ke cituar apo po na jep ne lexion ?!


ne radhe te pare leksion i bej vetes pastaj i jap dikujt te mer leksion.
Kam qef te jem autokritik , ti filloj gjerat nga vetja , te keshilloj veten ne radhe te pare pastaj te tjeret , shume thjesht cfare vlere do kishte nje : leksion , keshille , nese une vet nuk e perfill ate ?! Une nuk mund ti them dikujt mos pi duhan sepse duhani eshte i demshem , shkakon kancerin ne mushkri , pas disa muajve fillon tek ti kollitja te perhapet , pas disa viteve mushkrite e tua do te mbajne " dite zie " kur une vet e pi duhanin pa marr parasysh a e bej ate fshehtazi apo haptazi nje gje e tille do verehet nese jo duke u konsumuar ai produkt ... ateher do verehet tek shendeti im , doctori do te konstatoj se une kam probleme me shendet shkaku i duhanit d.m.th. do te del ne shesh ajo e vertet nje dite.



> me vjen per te qeshur me citimin 5 .hapja deren vetures !!
> ja hap deren dhe i thu ,ja te nxora mos me caj koken me per te dale APOOO...


Shpresoj se u ndjeve mire nese qeshe shkaku i asaj imtesire te cilen ia bej une ndonje femre , pse jo edhe ty ... tjeter ... si pjese e bamiresise eshte edhe nese e fut ne gojen e te dashures nje dredhez ... te cilen une ne radhe te pare do e ndotja me leng qokolladeje .
Tjeter , nese une do thoja :



> " ja te nxora mos me caj koken me per te dale " APOOO...


*vertet do te ishte nje padrejtesi e madhe , 
keto gjera i bejne meshkujt qe jane sadista , te cilet i konsiderojne femrat si robota te cilat i kryejne sherbimet burrit ... absolutisht ky gjest eshte jasht normales .**Nese nje njeri ka sado pak ndergjegje nuk do te bente poteza te tille e le me te thurte fjale fyse per te dashuren e saj ... shembull konkret " gjella nuk paska kripe " ku kishe mendjen ... perse nuk mund ti themi fjale te mira : " shume gjellen e mire e paske bere " ... pastaj pergjat kohes te marrim vet ca kripe e ti qesim ... kjo do te ishte ne rregull ...gjithashtu nuk do te prishej ajo darke me te dashuren , nuk do te prishej atmosfera e asaj darke ... e cfare eshte me e rendesishmja nuk do te kishte thyerje te ndjenjave tek e dashura , thyerja e zemres se saj ku dihet mire se nese nje zemer thehet ateher le ta dine disa sadista se zemra eshte si qelqi veshtire eshte te ngjitet sic ishte me pare do te vereheshin copezat ( lendimet ) e ngjitura !*


> DESA ME MENDIME JANE TE GJITHE NJESOJ PO ME VEPRIME ,A VEPROJNE TE GJITHE NE KETE MENYRE SIPAS KETYRE CITATEVE QE JANE THENIE ME VLERE !!!


Shiko Alnosa nese mendon se : " te gjithe meshkujt jane te njejt , ateher me duket eksperience e tepruar nga ana juaj "  :pa dhembe:  
Nese ke dicka per te me thene urdhero ... nese te kam fyer dicka ateher me trego ku ishte ajo fyerje e pastaj te kerkoj falje ... vetem se nje gje duhet te kesh parasysh se kjo eshte hera e pare qe po te kthej pergjigje , ky eshte kontakti yne i pare qe ja bejme njeri tjetrit  :buzeqeshje:  
Une nuk jam njeri i cili punon ne ndonje organizate per te mbrojtur te drejtat e femrave , por nje gje e di ... e ajo eshte se di te çmoj nje femer .
Nese ke dyshim ende ateher shume thjesht te mundesoj te shikosh : 
Postimet e mia , Temat e hapura nga une ne lidhje me femrat e ateher do ta kuptosh mendimin tim ne lidhje me to .
Edhe dicka : 
*" Nese e shef profilin tim ... ne hapesiren Interesat do te shikosh se shkruan :
Dituria - Knowledge , e nuk shkruan :
Interesat : " Te ze femra me kurth te mive "*
Respekte gimi3

----------


## DI_ANA

> Kjo teme me sjell ndermend nje shprehje te vjeter e cila thote,mallkuar qofte ai qe ngaterroi dashurine me seksin".....duam s'duam ne,aktiviteti seksual ne nje marredhenie ne cift kthehet ne nje proces rutine i cili me kalimin e kohes behet gjithnje e me i veshtire...menyra stimulimi ka plot por a do te gjendet ndonjehere 
> ndonje stimul qe te arrije te ngope egon tone?!...kete nuk e di!
> 
> Pershendetje dhe urime per temen...


Pershendetje 

Shume e vertete kjo puna e rutines po mendoj qe nuk kemi nevoje per stimulim per ta mbajtur gjithmone po aq te pasionuar.
Gjerat ndodhin ne mendjen tone dhe ne vetevete duhet te jemi te bindur per ate qe duam dhe do duam per nje kohe sa me te gjate qe te jete e mundur.
Duhet te jemi ne vete ata qe te bejme qe ky aktivitet seksual te jete gjithmone i suksesshem sa ishte ne fillim....


respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

Cila eshte koha e pershtatshme per seks?


Sipas Mario Xhuliacit fizikant dhe drejtor i qendres metereologjike ne Milano,"moti i nxehte duket se i demton spermatozoidet qe mbartin kromozome femerore Y".
Keshtu ne baze te meteorobiologjise,femrat duhet te presin stinen e pranveres ose me mire te veres,per tiu vardisur meshkujve.
Por per femrat qe duan te mbeten shtatezene menjehere dhe pa dashur tia dine per seksin e femijes qe do te lindte,muajt me te pershtatshem(sipas kerkimeve te ndryshme)jane muajt shkurt dhe nentor.
Ne kete periudhe temperatura nuk i kalon 16 gradet,spermatozoidet jane me aktive dhe e fekondojne vezen me me lehtesi.
Po per grate sa duhet te shkoje temperatura?
Sipas Xhuliacit,per to nuk ekziston ndonje temperature ideale.Disa eksperimente laboratorike me kavie te vogla kane treguar se luhatjet e motit,ftohte_nxehte_ftohte demtojne pjellorine femerore,por jo epshin seksual....

----------


## DI_ANA

E keni menduar ndonjehere se cili eshte momenti kur ndjeni vertet deshire per seks?

Per femrat periudha me stimuluese per seks eshte muzgu.
Ndryshe ndodh me meshkujt,deshira e te cileve,zakonisht,"zgjohet" ne mengjes dhe pasdreke.Mos u habitni!Pervec periudhes me stimuluese per seks,ekziston edhe nje periudhe stimuluese per tradhetite.
Periudhe me stimuluese e meshkujve per tradheti eshte stina e dimrit me temperaturat e uleta,ndersa per femrat,stina e nxehte e veres.
Keto te dhena i jep studimi i raportit ndermjet fenomeneve atmosferike dhe qenieve njerezore.Nje gje te tille e kishte hamendesuar me pare edhe Hipokrati,ne shekullin IV para Krishtit.Sipas tij dielli,shiu,lageshtia dhe era ndikojne ne dhimbjen e kokes,dhimbjet reumatizmale dhe infarktet.
Por Hipokrati kurre nuk do ta kishte imagjinuar qe keto fenomene do te kishin ndikimin e tyre ne terheqjen seksuale,epshet dhe prirjen per te qene nene.

----------


## DI_ANA

"Klima" e epsheve

Me parashikime pak me te ndryshme flasin seksologet,sipas te cileve,nese moti i ftohte na ndihmon qe te behemi prinder,ne te njejten kohe ai krijon probleme me epshin seksual.Ky diskutim lidhet me hormonet seksuale qe ne periudhen e dimrit ngadalesojne dhe pakesojne epshin seksual.Rizgjimi behet ne pranvere,kur jemi te prirur per te tradhetuar.Ne kete periudhe,te femrat rilind deshira per te bere seks.
Pikerisht kur natyra lulezon,gruaja zgjohet dhe i shfaq me ngulm deshirat e saj erotike.Deri ne dimrin qe vjen.....
Ky eshte nje cikel qe perseritet,i pashmangshem si stinet e vitit.

----------


## DI_ANA

Dita edhe nata

Por,pse faktoret atmosferike e kushtezojne kaq shume jeten tone intime?
Duke e thjeshtezuar ceshtjen,mund te themi se organizmi yne eshte i mbushur me inde nervore qe percojne ndjesi dhe qe sherbejne pikerisht per te perceptuar cdo ndryshim,edhe atmosferik,duke e percjelle ate ne tru.
Ky reagon direkt duke i cuar urdhera te gjithe trupit.Meqenese meshkujt dhe femrat kane hormone te ndryshme,edhe reagimet etyre seksuale jane te ndryshme.
Veshtire qe meshkujt dhe femrat te" bien dakort".Secili ka stinen e tij te preferuar.
As ne oraret e preferuara per te bere seks nuk ka sintoni mes tyre.Meshkujt jane me te eksituar ne orarin e pasdrekes dhe kur sapo zgjohen nga gjumi.
Kjo eshte mese normale,sepse ne ato momente,mashkulli ka hormone te teperta qe i shkaktojne eksitim te vetvetijshem.
Te femrat ,epshi arrin maksimumin ne mbremje ose naten.Ketu ndikon edhe nje aspekt psikologjik;nata mbart misterin,krevatin e ngrohte dhe te sigurte.

----------


## DI_ANA

Marsi,muaji me fat

Hena ndikon shume ne trupin e femres.Eshte e mahnitshme lidhja qe ekziston mes zgjatjes se ciklit menstruel (28 dite) dhe levizjes periodike te Henes rreth Tokes (28 dite).
Studiuesit gjermane kane arritur ne perfundimin qe te shumica e grave,periudha e mestruacioneve perkon me henen e re,te plote.
Edhe lindjet jane me te shpeshta kur hena eshte e plote.
Por cfare duhet te themi per mungesen e sintonise ne lindjen e epshit mes meshkujve dhe femrave?
A ka nje periudhe te perbashket kenaqesia mes tyre?
Sipas meteorologjise, po.Ne muajin mars,kur temperaturat jane mjaftueshmerisht ne sintoni me shijet e meshkujve,gruaja fillon te zgjohet nga gjumi letargjik..........

----------


## Aegis

Edhe gjate veres meshkujt ndiejne ose kane nje ndjenje te madhe per te tradhtuar gruan ose te dashuren, nuk pajtohem me ate se meshkujt vetem dimrit jane me te prirur per te tradhtuar.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Edhe gjate veres meshkujt ndiejne ose kane nje ndjenje te madhe per te tradhtuar gruan ose te dashuren, nuk pajtohem me ate se meshkujt vetem dimrit jane me te prirur per te tradhtuar.



 :buzeqeshje: 
Mbase ke shume te drejte....

U bazova te disa te dhena te bazuara mbi studime dhe fakte te ndryshme.
Pastaj tradhetia eshte e dyanshme nuk ekziston vetem te meshkujt...

respekte

----------

